# Hi from South Africa



## Myth46 (Jul 30, 2021)

Hi Everyone

Clive here from Cape Town, South Africa. Just recently bought a non-runner 2002 Quatro Roadster and hoping to get her up and running.
Have not had time yet to assess the damage but the previous owner said she overheated.

Just popped in to say hi and hope to learn alot as I go along.

Cheers for now.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Clive, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## DraymondRT (May 17, 2021)

Beautiful ride! Welcome aboard


----------

